

How To Improve Smartphone Battery Life By More Than 50% - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9389/products/how-to-improve-smartphone-battery-life-by-more-than-50

======
pp13
Nice breakthrough, this improvement is when the cell phones are using wifi.
Now if the can do that with the cellular data. :)

[http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/16/new-subconscious-mode-
cou...](http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/16/new-subconscious-mode-could-
improve-smartphone-battery-life-s/)

------
bartonfink
Also of interest: <http://www.businessinsider.com/wifi-napping-2011-7>

